# Hilarious horse race calls!



## A knack for horses

Horse racing wouldn't be so fun to watch if it wasn't for the interesting names and commentary.

I loved the first one!!!!


----------



## Sophie19

I love horse racing.


----------



## Juniper

too funny


----------



## Reiterin

that's great. I love the foggy one.


----------



## equiniphile

Lol those all cracked me up, idk which I liked best


----------



## palominolover

i loved the foggy one XD


----------



## horseluver2435

If you liked those, you'll love this.


----------



## VanillaBean

a ha ha haa omg yes!


----------



## Carleen

Omg I loved the first one!!


----------



## beau159

heh heh

The foggy one was great!


----------



## PintoTess

hahaha!! my Friend always says he wants to name a horse "hoof hearted" Imagine that!! "and hoof hearted won the melbourne cup!". i liked them all


----------

